# Bettas in graphite



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

These are two of my fish that I did in graphite.









This is my crowntail, REM. The first of my bettas I've ever drawn like this.









And my double tail, Jack. :-D He won a silver key in the scholastic art competition.

Thanks for viewing, apology for taking bad pics (no scanner).

:thankyou:


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

These are amazing! You did an AWESOME job on these!~

:welldone::welldone::welldone:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job! I always wanted to do graphite press in art in high school but my class did clay modelling instead! ^.^ You're a really good artist


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

:yourock:Amazing!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Very very nice.. heck, makes me want to pull out my pad and pencils....


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Brilliant job - you well deserved that silver.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!  It's really nice to be appreciated and especially nice of you to recognize that they're fancy BETTA fish (ha ha, some amateur to general fish called them goldfish, then later angelfish).
Sometimes, other artists who see my stuff aren't very nice. Personally, I think they love to step on other aspiring artists and try to crush their self esteem. That's a sick thing to do.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Those look amazing!!! I wish I had the same talent!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just *LOVE* the shading onto these :-D


----------



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

Impressive!


----------

